# Picos de Europa - Wild Camping Places?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've explored the MH Facts Spain Travel Forum for postings on recommended camp sites in the Picos and will be making a bee line for Viorna or La Isla Picos, near Potes, as one destination.

We are keen mountain walkers (not scramblers) and would like to find some other spots which are right in the heart of the Picos, where we could wild camp for two or three days at a time, and do walks from the van - rather than drive the van to the start of the walks each day. Like Ski Lift Stations, maybe?

Any suggestions for such locations would be appreciated. (PS Going in September for a month.)


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We stayed at La Viorna last month using the ACSI card. Excellent site.

We went to Fuenta De one day to take the cable car and there were several MHs wild camping there.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I think you will find that officially wild camping is not permitted in the national parks. But if you're up a mountain with a bivvy, I guess you will be ok.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This should help you out have a look here

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Not far from Potes there is an Abbey where you can park. There is fountain water and toilets are open. We stayed a night there and did a walk. We then went to Fuente De where we saw mh parked up.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Fuenta De is a must. We stayed there - in the cablecar carpark, NOT the grotty campsite - for quite a few days. Duing the day time it's pretty packed, but after about 5pm it thins out and the motorhomes start to roll in. Some nights there were a dozen or so. No problems what so ever.

Go to any area you want to walk in and you'll find a little hide-a-way somewhere for a couple of nights. We spent 3 weeks and had no trouble at all. The big national park with a couple of big lakes - Lago Enol & Lago Ercina has signs up about no camping. We asked the wardens and they said if was okay to go right to the end of a dead end road to a car park for a refugio. All pretty tolerant, so just go with the flow and enjoy


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone, for your help.

Norman


----------



## 127106 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wildcamping in Asturias is forbidden. It does not matter if you just park, the Guardia Civil will think you overnighted there and will fine you with 30 € per m2. The only way to visit Asturias is staying in a camping. : (

I as a Spaniard avoid always Asturias.


Un saludo
Fe


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Fe,

Thanks for that feedback - we'd better stick to the campsites!

NormanB


----------

